# Anticipated Games of 2012



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

On my backlog, I've still got to buy copies of Metal Gear Solid Collection, Ghost Trick, and Ocarina of Time 3D, but here's my list of future games that are on my radar. 

3DS

February 14th - Tales of The Abyss (the PS2 version is already my favorite game ever so this is a no-brainer though i've played it twice)
February 21st - Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D (don't know if i'll shell out for it or not though)
March 23 - Kid Icarus: Uprising (waiting for some reviews)

DS

February 28 - Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2 (I just got into Devil Survivor Overclocked last month and thought it was fantastic!)

Wii

April 02 - Xenoblade Chronicles (my _#1_ most anticipated game!)

PS3

January 31 - Final Fantasy XIII-2 (I'm 50-50 on this one)
February 28 - SSX
March 06 - Silent Hill HD Collection (...if someone buys me it  )
March 13 - Tales of Graces F (my second most anticipated game)
March 20 - Ninja Gaiden III (not sure what to expect with the change in staff, but the first two are some of the most technical action games ever)
April 03 - Devil May Cry HD Collection (DMC 1 and 3 are absolute classics)
???? - Persona 5 (Need a release date!)

How about you guys?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

As of right now there are only a few titles that I'm looking to pick-up.



 Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - 02/07/12 - PS3
The Last Guardian - 12/31/12 - PS3
Dragon's Dogma - 12/31/12 - PS3
GTA 5 - ??/??/12 - PS3


----------



## gursikh11 (Feb 13, 2012)

Max Payne 3
GTA 5


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

Diablo 3
Ghost recon 
Maybe torchlight 2
And guild wars 2


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

diablo 3
mass effect 3
alan wake was released this year for pc.it was over hyped bad.had it been released a few years ago like it was supposed to be.it might have been alot more cool of a game.cutting edge graphics for a 7900 gt.only mediocre graphics at best now.


----------

